# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  El Magrama compromete un Decreto de Sequía que paliará la sequía de Murcia y Valencia

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...0valencia.aspx

*El Magrama compromete un Decreto de Sequía que paliará la sequía de Murcia y Valencia*

*El trasvase de 200 hectómetros cúbicos desde la cabecera del Tajo es difícil*

25/02/2015


La ministra de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Isabel García Tejerina, se reunió con el presidente de la Comunidad Valenciana, Albert Fabra, y el de la Región de Murcia, Alberto Garre, para abordar la política hidráulica necesaria para paliar la escasez de agua del sureste español. La aprobación del Decreto de Sequía, "esencial" en momentos de emergencia, los avances para lograr un Sistema Integral Nacional del Agua y la posibilidad de que exista un recrecimiento en el Pantano de Camarillas han sido las principales conclusiones del encuentro. "Nos han prometido que el Decreto de Sequía saldrá inmediatamente para contemplar todas las aportaciones que se pueden hacer para paliar de manera concreta el momento de sequía que vivimos ahora", ha explicado Garre.
 "Pero -ha agregado- todavía quedan más de 200 hectómetros cúbicos a trasvasar desde la cabecera del Tajo y, aunque la situación empieza a ser difícil no es absolutamente insalvable"
     Por lo tanto, este decreto "va a colaborar para sacarnos momentáneamente del apuro que tenemos", pero, según Garre, los "grandes pasos" son continuar luchando para conseguir la planificación hidrológica nacional y hacer especial hincapié en el recrecimiento de Camarillas, dos cuestiones que pueden ser "definitivas a largo plazo"
     Así, ha apostado por una "experiencia piloto" en la Cuenca del Segura, donde se dan las condiciones necesarias para poder paliar este déficit: "somos capaces de reutilizar más de 100 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, tenemos la desalación por 250 kilómetros de costa, varias desalinizadores que pueden aportarnos agua y un memorándum que nos aporta agua del Tajo".
*El aumento de la capacidad del Pantano de Canarillas podría ser una solución*

     Además, Garre ha destacado que el Pantano de Camarillas puede almacenar 200 hectómetros cúbicos de agua y que aumentarlo "podría suponer un avance definitivo para resolver ese déficit estructural que mantenemos en la cuenca", por lo que se ha mostrado satisfecho con que Tejerina esté "tan sensibilizada con este recrecimiento y se muestre predispuesta a estudiarlo seriamente",
     Por su parte, Fabra ha insistido en que existe una "preocupación" por cubrir este déficit y que "aunque se ha avanzado mucho durante estos años, hay que ir profundizando de forma permanente" y ha abogado por el consenso y el diálogo entre las dos comunidades y el ministerio para lograr un acuerdo en el Júcar-Vinalpó que "estamos muy cerca de conseguir".
     Además, ha resaltado que lo principal es "aportar agua a nuestros campos", y para ello, además de las medidas de ambas comunidades, "necesitamos tener un Sistema Integral Nacional del Agua donde podamos resolver las carencias a corto o medio plazo".
     Garre ha insistido en que la gestión del agua es el principal problema de la región murciana y uno de los principales de Almería y de parte de la Comunidad Valenciana, porque "prácticamente no llueve mucho y dependemos mucho de los trasvases".
     Ha añadido que la ministra está "muy sensibilizada" con el problema de "las pertinaces sequías que continuamente nos acechan" y que se ha mostrado "dispuesta a ponerle término y a sacar inmediatamente el Decreto de Sequía".
     Sin embargo, ha recordado que los plazos van siempre con los presupuestos y que en el presupuesto del año que viene ya se debería contemplar una partida, aunque "no sólo para contemplarla sino para ejecutarla".

----------


## NoRegistrado

Humo, humo y más humo. De momento, el recrecimiento del embalse de Camarillas no se va a hacer, porque para ello habría que alterar la plataforma del AVE, y eso es territorio de Fomento, que no está por la labor de hacerlo porque no hay un duro. Y de eso sí tengo información. La única manera es que Don Mariano mañana diera una orden suicida y aumentar todavía más la deuda pública, cosa que en Europa no quieren ni oír hablar de ello como ya han manifestado hoy mismo, que nos apretemos el cinturón.
http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...ua/626669.HTML

Y luego, el decreto de sequía es más que discutible incluso su legalidad, ya que en Murcia no hay sequía según la CHS, incluso hay bastante más agua que el año pasado. Lo que hay es un despilfarro del SCRATS, que todo les es poco, y esquilman lo que pillan.
Aquí lo dicen bien claro los regantes tradicionales a los que quieren tangar:
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201502...3010001-v.HTML

Por eso, todo esto es...:


 Todo con fines electorales.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------

